# how did you guys get speaker wires into the doors?



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm trying to feed my new speaker wires through the little hose in the door jam and it seems to be giving me a hard time, any tips?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

push a heavier gauge wire through (from the speaker side)...once its through tape it to the speaker wire then pull it back through


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yea, that's what I did. 
It's still a bit of a pain, but it works.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

myoung said:


> *push a heavier gauge wire through (from the speaker side)...once its through tape it to the speaker wire then pull it back through *


that's what I did

I used some leftover 4ga power wire, lubed it up with some vaseline, and shoved it through


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

> lubed it up with some vaseline, and shoved it through


Perfect example of using day to day knowledge when working on your car...


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

u can also get a straw from a slurpee.....push it thru and then pass the wires thru the straw, it works.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

cool. also, that plastic in the doors, is it safe to get rid of that crap or should I keep it? I may fatmat later on.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Since you seem well motivated, why not buy a sheet of dynomat, pull that plastic off, clean up the goop and install the dynomat over the entire door... If you're concerned about height, buy the super dynomat... 

the difference is amazing...eliminates road noise, will increase the sound quaility of the speakers...etc... not to mention when you shut the door it will sound like a more expensive car..nice solid sound...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hehe. good advice.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

I used a wire hanger and some solid 16gauge wire. i fed the solid wire through from the side i wanted the speaker wire on in order to guide the speaker wire though. but at one point, i had to cut little slits in the rubber to correct the path. its a pain, but it looks good. it was a combination of push pull. But I found out later on, I could just pull the rubber sleeve off and compress and feed the wire through it and make things 10x easier and just put it back in its original position. you learn by experimentiation.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ya, I finally got it all through. There's very little room in there and I couldn't even get a straw in. I finally went with a wire hanger, pulled the rubber thing out of the holes and finally got it all done. I removed that plastic shit too.

I was all done and ready to test out the system, but I still got no sound. Turns out that the rcAs on my HU are not working. Brand new $300 HU.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

> was all done and ready to test out the system, but I still got no sound. Turns out that the rcAs on my HU are not working. Brand new $300 HU.



damn that sucks..
Hope the warranty's still valid


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

nope, bought it on ebay, I'm 90% sure alpine will decline my warranty b/c 1: I bought it on ebay and 2: I installed it myself. repair may be $100-150. Now I gotta hold off on infinities EVEN LONGER.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

which deck?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Alpine CDA-7995.

I honestly don't know why the RCAs don't work, but the guy that tested it said it's most likely b/c I touched a +12V wire to the 4V RCA during the install. I'm pretty sure I didn't, but there's no way of proving that. I installed it myself, bought it off ebay, and now I pay the price for it.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

are you in Orlando now?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ya


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

want a new one?

IM me...SentraStyleEMW


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Thanks man, I'll c-u tomorrow


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

dude gotta give ya the sentra looks good glad to hear the amp is working. how much did the exhaust cost ya?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yup, Just got the HU installed and it's all good now. The Stock speakers sound alot better with cleaner power, but I still need to get infinities soon. It's just a matter of time b4 I blow the stockies with 75watts.


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

what model infinities are u looking for?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

60.5cs components in the front
652.5i coaxals in the rear


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oh, after that, I'll add some lower tones with a single 12" Xtant X124 powered by a JL 500/1.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *I was all done and ready to test out the system, but I still got no sound. Turns out that the rcAs on my HU are not working. Brand new $300 HU. *


I had the exact same problem with mine. Bought a Kenwood KDC-7011 HU and sure enough, the rear RCA's were bad. Ive been stuck using the front RCA's. But I still get by alright. I didnt want to send it back for repairs cuz it would have probably taken forever.


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

dont know if this helps but i can get the kappa 60.5cs for 245+ship and the ref 652.5i coax for 125+ship


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I can get them for almost half that on ebay


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

yeah I got my 60.5cs for 150 on ebay, and the 652.5i for 125 from a local shop

btw - If you haven't gotten them already, I should be selling mine in about a week or 2. I'm replacing my whole front stage and selling the kappas and us acoustics amp


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

is that new with warranty?


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

i checked those prices and the ones on ebay are hard to believe but if it works cool. i know i cant get them to my door for that price ordering them direct from infinity


----------

